# Adding clay to melt and pour



## Jlg77 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi,

I'm quite new to making soaps. I've made a melt and pour shampoo with clay. I've turned it out of the mould and the clay has sunk to the bottom and separated from the melt and pour (I mixed the clay with alcohol to stop it clumping) any idea how I can stop it separating? Many thanks, Jayne​


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 3, 2020)

When mixing clay into MP it is easier if you hydrate the clay with glycerin before adding.  I have a milk frother that I use to make sure it is all mixed together.    If you add it directly to the MP it is a lot harder to mix it in without clumps.  

Wait to add the glycerin mixture until the soap begins to thicken slightly,  stir well, and it should stay in a nice suspension and not sink.   It also looks like you are using a lot of clay how much did you add?


----------



## Jlg77 (Mar 3, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> When mixing clay into MP it is easier if you hydrate the clay with glycerin before adding.  I have a milk frother that I use to make sure it is all mixed together.    If you add it directly to the MP it is a lot harder to mix it in without clumps.
> 
> Wait to add the glycerin mixture until the soap begins to thicken slightly,  stir well, and it should stay in a nice suspension and not sink.   It also looks like you are using a lot of clay how much did you add?


I used 3 tablespoons for 2 pounds of melt and pour. I'd read to mix with alcohol but glycerin would be better?


----------



## Megan (Mar 3, 2020)

Jlg77 said:


> I used 3 tablespoons for 2 pounds of melt and pour. I'd read to mix with alcohol but glycerin would be better?


It's difficult to suspend particles in melt and pour from my experience (which is limited in this area, I'll admit). They even make specific bases for suspension...that I assume are thicker, but I've not tried. I would think that mixing alcohol into the already thin (melted) base would thin it out more and make it harder to suspend particles than normal. Glycerin is a more viscous liquid and I would think it would work better in this aspect because it shouldn't thin out the soap too much. You still want to wait till the melt and pour is a little thick before adding, like bookreader mentioned.


----------



## Jlg77 (Mar 3, 2020)

That's great, thanks to both of you for your replies


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 3, 2020)

Jlg77 said:


> I used 3 tablespoons for 2 pounds of melt and pour. I'd read to mix with alcohol but glycerin would be better?


3tbs is too much.  With MP it is better to use no more than 1tbs pp of any additive.  I have used rose clay, kaelin clay, and bentonite clay and I found that the glycerin really helps.  Always remember alcohol is your friend with MP, so if any clumps do remain spraying them with alcohol can help break them up.  Stir and stir and stir until it thickens slightly before you pour.


----------



## Jlg77 (Mar 3, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> 3tbs is too much.  With MP it is better to use no more than 1tbs pp of any additive.  I have used rose clay, kaelin clay, and bentonite clay and I found that the glycerin really helps.  Always remember alcohol is your friend with MP, so if any clumps do remain spraying them with alcohol can help break them up.  Stir and stir and stir until it thickens slightly before you pour.


How much glycerin would you use for 2 tablespoons of clay?
Do you think I would be able to re-melt and try mixing again? Or would it be detrimental to the soap?


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 3, 2020)

I just eye it and add enough to get a smooth consistency.   You can always remelt MP


----------

